# Spices for Squirrel Stew?



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

I made a stew in the crock pot with potatoes, onions, carrots and squirrel meat. Its pretty bland though and needs some doctoring. Other than salt and pepper, what would be some good spices/herbs to add?

Thanks much.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I've never had squirrel but I think I would also add Thyme.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I would add a couple beef bouillon cubes with a little water...would also make the meat juicier.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I wouldn't make it in a crock pot. I would "slowly" sear the pieces of meat in a fry pan for about 2 hours while adding water and stirring often to get the caramel off the bottom as the meat cooks. This will season a stew in ways spices cannot.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Exactly. That's called a "fond" and will make any meat dish superb! I tend to find most dishes of this sort further improved by pouring a bit of brandy over the meat and veggies at that point, flambe it, and stew it with some wine. Yumm!



motdaugrnds said:


> I wouldn't make it in a crock pot. I would "slowly" sear the pieces of meat in a fry pan for about 2 hours while adding water and stirring often to get the caramel off the bottom as the meat cooks. This will season a stew in ways spices cannot.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

conscious said:


> I made a stew in the crock pot with potatoes, onions, carrots and squirrel meat. Its pretty bland though and needs some doctoring. Other than salt and pepper, what would be some good spices/herbs to add?
> 
> Thanks much.


Garlic, I would plunk a couple healthy tablespoons of minced garlic in a pan, saute it in butter, then add to my stew, and maybe a wee bit of crushed red pepper just to add a little zing.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I like the idea of brandy in that "fond" CJ; just haven't found a brandy I like the taste of.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

If you feel like splurging, Calvados is killer with pork and chicken


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> I like the idea of brandy in that "fond" CJ; just haven't found a brandy I like the taste of.


I am the same way,,,, but I keep searching, I know there is bound to be some I like if I try enough different kinds.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

conscious said:


> I made a stew in the crock pot with potatoes, onions, carrots and squirrel meat. Its pretty bland though and needs some doctoring. Other than salt and pepper, what would be some good spices/herbs to add?
> 
> Thanks much.


Since it's already made, might try a little garlic or onion powder, some ground sage, and either some cayenne or Tabasco sauce. tiny bit at a time, to taste.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

splash of red wine might help...I use it in my beef stew.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

This recipe is from California Game Cookery (1949) Disjoint 1 carefully cleaned, large chicken, *(squirrels or rabbit may be used)* and add 2 qts. water. Simmer until meat falls from bones. Remove bones and add 6 peeled large, ripe tomatoes, 1 qt. butter beans (limas), corn cut from 6 tender ears of corn, 3 or 4 diced white potatoes, salt, pepper and tamale spice to taste. Cook slowly until thick enough to eat with a fork. Supposed to be served with cone pones and cole slaw. Contributed by Mrs. C. C. Cheech, Chico.

In these parts Grandma's Chili Powder is a staple, (it has chili, garlic and "other spices" - maybe a touch of cumin or tumeric) and that's what I used for tamale spice. Browned the meat first in butter, and then added the chili powder to the fat, maybe about a minute to saute, that "fond" thing like CJ says, but not as long, then added the water.
Used Yukon gold potatoes, threw in a chopped red onion, a clove of finely minced garlic, and added the corn towards the end. Made a huge pot of stew that was even more delicious left over.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi there,
"in the crock pot with potatoes, onions, carrots and squirrel meat"

add a couple teaspoon garlic, 1 teaspoon dried oregano and Basil, 1 & 1/2 red wine and little home made stock , Roast the Squirrel bones and make some Squirrel stock from them or use veal. Add bottle of you best canned tomatoes few button mushrooms and a little bit of thyme. add a few walnuts as well. Good luck MM


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I like garlic, onion and rosemary with squirrel. I usually brown the meat first with the onions and garlic to bring out the flavor, then add the veggies and whatever broth/cream soup is going in the mix.

I have to laugh. When I was in College I had to do a stint for my Internship (read slave labor)in this huge company. One day we were sitting in the break room when a couple of squirrels were raising cain outside the window. My workmate said " I don't see how anyone could actually EAT one of those things"....I'm thinking to myself..hmmm browned in butter, nestled down in some sage dressing...YUMMMM


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Mountain Mick said:


> Hi there,
> "in the crock pot with potatoes, onions, carrots and squirrel meat"
> 
> add a couple teaspoon garlic, 1 teaspoon dried oregano and Basil, 1 & 1/2 red wine and little home made stock , Roast the Squirrel bones and make some Squirrel stock from them or use veal. Add bottle of you best canned tomatoes few button mushrooms and a little bit of thyme. add a few walnuts as well. Good luck MM


Dang Mt Mick..... I want you to cook for me! YUMMMMM


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Bayleaves, celery, thyme, stock cube, garlic, white wine, juniper berries.

or

Dark beer and prunes.


----------

